# Best GPS for Icefishing



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

So I am geared up for icefishing having went nuts the last 2 years (Vexilar, AA Suit, Power Auger, Shanty, and numerous rod, reels, and tip-ups) the last piece of equipment I would like for better fishing is a hand held GPS!!

So:

1) What is a good hand held to get?
2) What mapping software do you use?

Thanks in advance!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Get a smartphone.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

Since I got a smartphone I've used it more than my regular gps. You can download navionics lake maps from the android marketplace. (I'm not sure about iphone but i think so) There's also an app for logging fish and organizing them. The one advantage of my garmin 60cx is that it is waterproof, since i tend to drop everything in the hole when I'm ice fishing.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

pilgs said:


> Since I got a smartphone I've used it more than my regular gps. You can download navionics lake maps from the android marketplace. (I'm not sure about iphone but i think so) There's also an app for logging fish and organizing them. The one advantage of my garmin 60cx is that it is waterproof, since i tend to drop everything in the hole when I'm ice fishing.


What smartphone do you have that you use Navonics with? I have a Blackberry and have to update soon!!! I never considered a smartphone for that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

I used my Droid last year. This year im useing my Droid X2. I have the Navonics and I also have Tracks app. that I use.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

With Navonics do you buy your lake maps by region, state, or individual lake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

My droid, and a spare battery.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

gillcommander said:


> With Navonics do you buy your lake maps by region, state, or individual lake?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use a motorola droid 3. When I downloaded them there was a great lakes pack and regional packs. I just checked the marketplace and it looks like they changed the options and now theres a U.S. pack and a Canada pack. I'm not sure what each one includes.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

I use Lakes U.S. East

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

should have marked location of rock piles, points, weedlines, drop offs etc... in the boat already before the water freezes just a suggestion it helps you getting on the fish a lot easier doing this with the gps it like marking a poi or point of intrest on the gps. this is why i love helping people out cause you all ways learn sonme thing new even me. i mite be looking in to a smart phone now.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I am thinking about going that route also...I just need a little more info like pricing for the apps, accuracy of the maps, can I enter waypoints, is it a subscription or a one time purchase, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

I have one similar gps to this difference between this and a standard one is water proofing just a suggestion on that too was reading on gps just now. I had 3 Sony Ericson phones that the screen cracked/ shattered from sitting in lawn chairs etc.. Having stuff in the pocket it is how the screen is designed. to me i am thinking i may just go with the standard gps like i got cause of the screen they got see link of a o.k. one for cheap tons better is 269.99 at this store. No subscription needed on these see link. 
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=91806&pdesc=Garmin_eTREX_H_Handheld_GPS&aID=503O3A&merchID=4006


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Get a smartphone.


Does the GPS function work if the phone doesn't get a signal?


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

On my Droid it does. The only problem is if you are using google maps or similar then you need a data connection to load the map. For these Navionics maps however, at least the one I have, they are stored on your phone so you don't need a signal.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

jrsoup said:


> Does the GPS function work if the phone doesn't get a signal?


 
GPS on the phone runs off satellite, as does a handheld gps


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I have a gps on my phone (samsung epic) but I wouldn't trust it out on the ice with my life...cold weather kills the battery quick!

Much easier to carry some spare AA for the etrex ( the blue legend)... plus I have a ram mount on the sled for hands free use. 

Really hate to drop a $300 phone in the snow/slush! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Get a Casio G'zOne commando, water,shock and weather proof.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

